# My latest invention for beach fishing...



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I was fortunate enough today to score a set of plastic tires from a childs "Jeep". Please see the attached photos. I had been trying to buy some Wheeleez but now I am blessed with a set of nice plastic tires to make things go good on the beach.

:usaflag:usaflag



















Let me know what you all think? Will this work on the beach????


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's GREAT.......... I have a cooler just like that but as you know the original wheels bog down easily.... Have you had it in the sand yet?????? let me know how it goes. I'm sure it will be better that the other ones.... Any chance that you can show us how you mounted the new axle, and the bottom????? Thanxxx again for sharing.......... Nice job... T


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be trying it on Friday in the sandand will report back, Pics of the axle attachment will be forthcoming!!!


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is the attachment procedure. I used a peice of 1/2" PVC to secure the axle to the cooler. Four 1/2" PVC clamps were used to attach axle to plywood bottom which was attached to cooler with 1/4" bolts and locknuts!!


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice setup.:bowdown:bowdown Now, I'll have to keep my eyes out for those plastic car wheels !!! Have you thought aboutadding some type of soft padding on the handle because after a long day at the beach, the haul back through the sand might seem like forever.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I would patent that. nice rig.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

looks great, the only problem I see is that as soon as that front vertical piece of plywood hits the sand with the weight of ice on top of it, and the weight of the rods hanging out past it....its gonna sink. maybe T it off with like a 2" wide piece of the same plywood?


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 7, 2009)

That looks great. Good job!


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

you could also use the 10 inch rubber air tires offered at Harbor Freight. I think you can 

catch them on sale for about 6.99. 

Looks like a good rig though. This is just a thought if the wheels still sink with your current setup.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That looks good. I think it'll do the trick.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm gonna follow the suggestions and add a "Tee" to the piece of wood that touches the sand and some padding to the handle. Thanks for all the input and suggestions. I have two more of those wheels if anyone needs them, one of them doesn't have an insert that is needed. If you would likethem let me know!!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i will take them if ya dont mind


----------



## lets_go_fishing (Apr 20, 2009)

I can see a lot of kids guarding their jeeps. I can imaginea kidgoing outside and seeing his ride up on blocks! :reallycrying


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *lets_go_fishing (4/28/2009)*I can see a lot of kids guarding their jeeps. I can imaginea kidgoing outside and seeing his ride up on blocks! :reallycrying


tell the wife, "I told you we need to move out of this neighborhood" :letsdrink


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

I really like it, awesome! I'm gonna have to go on a midnight "power wheels" jackin spree.........:shedevil


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like the kids are in trouble now....there is a rash of tire thefts in the neighborhood!!!

:clap


----------



## sonofabeachfl (Apr 26, 2009)

I looked at the tires on Harbor Freight. They all look too skinny.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, the tires that are sold at Harbor Freight, Lowes, etc. are all much narrower than the tires of these "Jeeps". I have one of those "yellow" wagons from Lowes and the tires are much too narrow, almost kills me to drag that up from the beach. I am going to give a report Friday after I go fishing with this new setup and will definately be reporting back.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope it works. I've got a spare powerwheels laying around and was thinking about taking the motor out of it and giving myself a motorized cart. My honey do list is too long right now, maybe in the future.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep.. that is whatyakkers look for to make a yak cart... from kid'sjeeps.... hehehe They work pretty good in the sand... under a yak! :letsdrink


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Took it to the beach today, it worked VERY well. If you are on a budget, this is definately the setup to go with. 

Caught my limit of Pomps by 8:45.......


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

I made my own beach cart too. My wheels are from a generator that didn't need them. My sand spikes fit inside the PVC holders. I mounted therod holders at an angle so the rods would point straight up while I was pulling it. Your wheels will work better than mine, but I don't have too much trouble getting through even the softest sand. The cooler is plenty big enough for a slot red or a mess of pompano...:letsdrink


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

FishinFreak, looks good to me, we are all looking for something to make the dreaded trip to the surf more pleasent. It seems that the wider the wheels, the better for our application.


----------

